# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Plascoat- PPA_571?

## Pharaoh

Hello Everyone, 
I am a Mountmaker-Conservation Crate Builder-Installer  currently based in Sydney, Australia. (first time using this forum). 

 I was wondering if anyone out there can tell me the grade of plascoat, that is commonly used for hot dipping, mount armatures? 
According to Robert Fuglestad's list it's used in the U.S. as well. 

The type I am looking at purchasing is PPA_571 , is this the right stuff? 
According to the Australian distributor it is available in white Color number 110 and Black 700
Is this also available in a clear? If so do any of you know the color number for the clear? 

Any tips advice would be most welcome. 

Thanks 
Nate
www.pharaohfineart.com

----------


## JasonO

I'll quote Mr. McGrew here:

"This will reach more folks if it is put out on the PACCIN listserv as well as here in the PACCIN forum. Do you want me to forward it to the list? You can do it yourself by signing up at this link-
http://www.paccin.org/content.php?110-ListServe

Also another possibly even better option might be to put our your question to the mountmaking group if you haven't already. If you are not already a member of that group you can sign up here-
http://groups.google.com/group/mountmaking-forum"


Hope that helps!





> Hello Everyone, 
> I am a Mountmaker-Conservation Crate Builder-Installer  currently based in Sydney, Australia. (first time using this forum). 
> I was wondering if anyone out there can tell me the grade of plascoat, that is commonly used for hot dipping, mount armatures? 
> According to Robert Fuglestad's list it's used in the U.S. as well. 
> 
> The type I am looking at purchasing is PPA_571 , is this the right stuff? 
> According to the Australian distributor it is available in white Color number 110 and Black 700
> Is this also available in a clear? If so do any of you know the color number for the clear? 
> 
> ...

----------

